# Indian PCC for Australian PR from Canada



## sharansekhon57 (1 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, 
I would to apply for Indian PCC from Canada for Australian PR. I contacted BLS but they said they are doing PCC for Canada immigration only. Does anyone know the way to get done my Indian PCC for Australian PR while i am in Canada.


----------

